# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الديكور والأثاث المنزلي >  سجادات وقطع للحمامات

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




السلام على الجميع 

زمان والله ماحطيت موضوع 

بس هلاء انا جبت معي صور سجادات للحمامات 

اتمنى انها تعجبكم وتحكولي رايكم فيها بصراحه 

بيطولوا لحتى يفتحوا الصور بس استنوا عليها 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

*

----------


## عُبادة

مشكورة
وكثيرحلوين بس طولوا حتى فتحوا

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

جد حلويييييييين بس طولو كتييير

----------


## باريسيا

> مشكورة
> وكثيرحلوين بس طولوا حتى فتحوا


*انا قلت راح يطولوا ليبينوا 

بس امنيح انك نطرة ليبينوا 

منورني الشطناوي 

وكل مره طل علينا*

----------


## باريسيا

> جد حلويييييييين بس طولو كتييير


*يحلي ايامك 
معلش مابعرف ليش هيك بيصير معي*

----------


## ansam

thanxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## samah

يااااا ريت

----------


## abuslayeh

راااااااااااائعة

----------


## sajoo

مشكورين .......روعة

----------

